# Draw length



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Welcome to archery, and find another "pro shop"*



sbninja said:


> I am relatively new to Archery, but have learned a lot since I got my bow. I don't think I am set up right. So I searched online for a pse module, and found eders.com sells them from #5 to #10. I ordered a #6(26" draw), And recieved it yesterday, I installed it(used my home made portable press:wink: ). Wow, what a difference, my anchor is in a more comfortable position , and the bow is so much more comfortable to shoot.
> 
> Whew..... Thank's, I needed to get that of my chest, sorry for the rant.


sbninja:

Sorry you had a bad experience. Looks like you need to find another pro shop. Lots of people here on AT that are more than willing to help you learn how to do as much as you want yourself.

PS: you did a great job.

Feel free to post pictures or ask questions. 

nuts&bolts.


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank's nuts&bolts.

Yeah, There are 2 other pro shops in the area that I will use from now on that was the last straw for him, I just figured I would bring the bow back for the cable guard, which was warranteed. He's not that nice of a guy anyway.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

time for a new pro shop... your set up is completely wrong. some guys are just not familiar in setting up finger shooters. you don't have an anchor if you are floating. your nose can be your anchor but Y O U don't sound comfortable with it.

you need to find a solid anchor. what worked for M E finger shooting with my compound bow was to lock the knuckle of my index finger right behind my ear. with my facial structure the arrow knock would touch the very corner of my mouth.

the best method in checking your peep is to close your eyes, draw and open, mark that spot on your string. put your bow down for about 5 minutes draw again and make sure that the spot on your string is in the same place.

good luck.


----------



## bigjohn390 (Mar 16, 2005)

How much was the module?
I need a #5


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ok my turn to rant.

one thing in this industry that makes me sick to no end is the archery dealers who either have no idea what in the world they are talking about or don't give 2 s^&ts about their customers guys that are just doing this to make a buck. i see it more and more every year dealers who are perfectly content or just don't know any better than to take 1000.00 off a customer for a bow that they will never shoot right. esspeacially these days with all the draw lenth specific cam designs how can any dealer in good conscious sell someone a bow that is obviously too long for that person i see it all the time guys with a new trykon or switchback thats 3 inches too long for them. i think it's rediculous when i was working at a shop the first thing we did was measure the customer for proper draw lenth. sure you get those guys that come in standing 5"6" and swear they're a 30 inch draw and won't have it any other way but for the most part customers will listen to what the archery pro has to say. i don't know it just burns me up when dealers do this and felt the need to get that off my chest.

thanks for listening and sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

sbninja,

You done good. It sounds like you already understand more than the "pro" who "helped" you.

One thing that frustrates me is the notion that someone can be "measured" for draw length in the first place. The wingspan method is the closest thing I've found to use AS A STARTING POINT. I've had guys that were 6'2" or so that were a 28 inch draw length. I've seen a guy that was about 5'8" that had an honest 29-1/2. Tape measures are for carpenters. The only way to fit someone is to have them draw the bow with the release they intend to use. 

Maybe we should rename this thread "venting"? Now I'm done venting.


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

bigjohn390 said:


> How much was the module?
> I need a #5


Hi, I got it from eders.com They have it for $18.99 +shipping


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

im not at the shop right now but im almost positive that a #7 is a 29 not a 27
i try and check for u to make sure


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> im not at the shop right now but im almost positive that a #7 is a 29 not a 27
> i try and check for u to make sure


Drawlength range on the 2005 PSE triton NRG One Cam is 25"-30"
http://www.pse-archery.com/2005_product/2005_PSE_Compounds/Compound/Triton.htm

So, 6 different draw lengths.

Eders sells 6 different modules for the NRG cam - #5,#6,#7,#8,#9,#10
I can't see these modules mean anthing other than 25",26",27",28",29", and the #10 module is for 30".

I also got this information from PSE Archery Forums - excellent source of tech info on PSE's


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Ya know, I just can't say the guy had a negative experience. I think it was very positive. Now he positively knows that not all "PRO" shops are created equal and that learning how your bow works and how to do your own maintenance is a very positive thing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

Ya know, I just can't say the guy had a negative experience. I think it was very positive. Now he positively knows that not all "PRO" shops are created equal and that learning how your bow works and how to do your own maintenance is a very positive thing.

Well put.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

That was supposed to be in gray... quote-like. Not sure how to do that.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Timberwolf said:


> That was supposed to be in gray... quote-like. Not sure how to do that.


Hit the "quote" button in the botton right corner of the post instead of "reply".

"The only way to fit someone is to have them draw the bow with the release they intend to use. "
I AGREE!


----------

